# FN Five-seveN *OR* Beretta Px4 Storm 9mm?



## UpandComer (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking to add another handgun to the collection and I'm split between the Five-seveN and Px4 Storm 9mm. The only handgun I currently own is a Sig P232. You're probably going to say go shoot both to see which one I like more, but I don't know where I'd be able to do that so I'm trying to get as much information and as many opinions as I can. Ideally, if you've shot and/or own(ed) both and can report in, great! I was also looking at perhaps the Sig P250 Full Size or P226.

What do you guys think?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

What's it for?

9mm ammo is half the cost of 5.7.
They are different sizes.
9mm is usually more available...

Your question is like, which is better: An AR or a lever action carbine? It's hard to say, if you don't specify the purpose...

JW


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

If you are considering the Sig 250, you might want to look at the "combo pack" where the gun is both full size and compact. I would lean toward the PX4 in 9mm because it fits my hand so well, but your hand may not be like mine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If the pistol is to be used for quick self-defense, my emotional response would be that the Five-seveN is not the best choice you could make.
(I say "emotional response" because I've never fired one.)
Its safety is in the wrong place for instinctive, quick use. The cartridge it uses is, in its "civilian" form, not particularly effective. It's also big in size for the little power it delivers, and it's therefore harder to conceal than another, more effective pistol might be.


----------



## UpandComer (Sep 11, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If the pistol is to be used for quick self-defense, my emotional response would be that the Five-seveN is not the best choice you could make.
> (I say "emotional response" because I've never fired one.)
> Its safety is in the wrong place for instinctive, quick use. The cartridge it uses is, in its "civilian" form, not particularly effective. It's also big in size for the little power it delivers, and it's therefore harder to conceal than another, more effective pistol might be.


Thanks, Steve. Appreciate the reply.

I'm curious why you say its safety is in the wrong place for quick use. To me, it seems it's in the perfect place.

As for the cartridges, are there different 5.7x28mm cartridges that the military uses with the 57? If so, are those the armor piercing rounds? From what I've read, the 5.7x28 appears to be a particularly effective round for defense, owed to its high velocity. What makes you say it's not particularly effective?

The size of the pistol doesn't bother me, I actually quite like it. I've already got a P232 which is perfect for concealed carry (it even fits in a front shorts pocket) and was actually looking for a bigger gun that I could use both as my primary home defense gun and to have fun at the range. Really, it's primary purpose for me is going to be to hone my skills. I've finally decided to take the plunge and make shooting an official "sport" for me. I'm buying a range bag, some Pro Ears, shooting gloves, etc. and going to make at least a couple of range days/month to hone my shooting ability. I figured the 57 would be perfect for that.

It sounds like I've already made up my mind about the 57, doesn't it? I think that's because I have.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Information on Beretta PX4:

BERETTA PX4 STORM FULL SIZE 9 MM PISTOL MODEL JXF9F21 17 ROUND MAGAZINE


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If the saftey is in the right place for you thats all that matters if it is going to be your gun. 

The FN five seven is a different handgun I have never shot one but I do like the FNx guns I have used. The Beretta is a very nice gun that many folks use and like. I like the Sig 226 it is a very nice weapon. If shooting is going to be a sport I would suggest the Beretta or the sig from you choices, It is easier to buy and find the 9mm ammo. 

Good luck which ever way you go.

RCG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Realize that the AP rounds are not available to the public. One could track them down online for an enormous fee - but its not really worth it - and it could violate your state laws. The ammo itself isn't banner to the public by law (this could be an issue in some states, though). But, FN itself polices the 190 ammo supply - if they didn't, the gun would have already been banned by now.

SO, you can get either the 195 or 197 ammo. I like the 197 ammo better - it fragments very well and makes some interesting channels in ballistic tests I have seen. 

I have two PS90s now - I prev owned a 5-7 pistol, but sold it with some others to pay for a custom 1911.

It is a nice gun. The grip is rather long - front to back - to accommodate the longer round. I have small hands, so it made it hard to hold the gun 1 handed - but was fine with a 2 handed grip.

You can argue the caliber wars on the round all day long - obviously a 45 is better. But when getting into 9mm vs 5.7, the lines are blurred a bit. There is more velocity out of the PS90 than the 5-7 pistol, because of the barrel length difference.

The nice thing about the 5.7 round is that it won't penetrate as many interior walls as a 9mm round will - as it's made to break apart on hard materials.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

UpandComer said:


> ...I'm curious why you say its safety is in the wrong place for quick use. To me, it seems it's in the perfect place...


Mind you, as I said, I've never shot the thing, but...
The safety lever seems to be placed such that to switch it to "off" takes either the use of the weak-side hand, or an extreme contortion of the strong-side hand.
In the one case, your weak-side hand may be unavailable, for one reason or another. In the other case, you would need to take extra time, when time is short, to reëstablish your firing grip before sending bullets downrange.
Compare the location of the Five-seveN's safety with that of a 1911, or even the slide-mounted safety of a PPK or a S&W semi-auto. In all of those cases, the safety goes to "off" with a simple thumb movement, and without the need to displace the hand from its proper grip.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Mind you, as I said, I've never shot the thing, but...
> The safety lever seems to be placed such that to switch it to "off" takes either the use of the weak-side hand, or an extreme contortion of the strong-side hand.
> In the one case, your weak-side hand may be unavailable, for one reason or another. In the other case, you would need to take extra time, when time is short, to reëstablish your firing grip before sending bullets downrange.
> Compare the location of the Five-seveN's safety with that of a 1911, or even the slide-mounted safety of a PPK or a S&W semi-auto. In all of those cases, the safety goes to "off" with a simple thumb movement, and without the need to displace the hand from its proper grip.


Steve, 
It's actually pretty intuitive, once you hold one in your hands. You don't use your thumb to disengage the safety on the 5.7, you use your trigger finger. It's probably already going to be along side the slide anyways, so you just swipe it down as you're moving to the trigger. Pretty simple in fact.

As an aside for the thread... I own a 5.7, I like it, but there are better pistols out there (that punch bigger holes), but the 5.7 offers a significant advantage when it comes to recoil control, being there isn't hardly any to begin with.

It's a pros/cons game. Get what you'll actually "practice" with. (with that in mind, 5.7 ammo is fairly spendy)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahhh...
That makes much more sense.
Thanks!

(Jean and I will be away, viewing our new granddaughter, from September 15th through the 29th. We'll see you then.)


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

I would get the P226 in 40, then buy the .357 Sig Barrel for it. 2 guns in one. There is a pretty good chance you will keep the 357 barrel in all the time. I now shoot only 357 Sig and 45 ACP for any comp I compete in.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm fortunate to own 2 PX4 Storms

One is full size










And the second one is their PX4 Sub Compact










Both shot equally as good for me. :smt082

I carry the sub compact a lot.

I hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have no need for another subcompact, but I keep looking at those little Beretta subcompact PX4s...


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 shipwreck

I know what you mean.

If I were doing it again .. I'd have bought the sub compact and maybe not the full size at all.

The subcompact shoots that good. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Gold (Sep 23, 2010)

I really like the FN, ergonomics. Unfortunately i have no experience with the Beretta. Just waiting for my FN to be released. :smt086


----------

